# FedEX - Why do they make you hate them?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

OK, so this isn't directly RC related, but I am sure some of you order parts and those part are delivered via FedEx Home Delivery... besides, I just need to get this off my chest!

FedEx tried to deliver a package today. As is normal I wasn't home. Since it required a signature, they left a door tag. I won't be home tomorrow since I am leaving early to go to a race, I figured I'd just call and find out when I could pick up the package. I do that all the time with UPS and it is normally that same evening.

So I call (today is Friday). Come to find out I can't pick it up today because the driver won't get back until after the pick-up location closes.

Saturday is out because I will be gone from early in the day all day.

Sunday and Monday is out since they do not deliver and are not open on Sundays and Mondays.

So it appears that Tuesday is the earliest I can pick it up... but wait! The pick-up location is only open from 8am to 10am! I will now have to wait 5 days to get a package that I should have gotten the next day! What a bunch of bull!

And all those commercials lead you to believe that FedEx is this super great delivery service that has all others beat. Please, give me plain 'ol USPS or UPS any day. Merchants beware, if you use FedEx for shipping, I may just go looking elsewhere to order.









Click here to view more articles.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Amen Hankster. Exact same problem I've got with them... Kevin


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

usps all the way, for a couple of bucks priority mail is allways 3 days some times 2. If he can't just drop it it's allways at the PO after 4:30. :dude:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

reggie's dad said:


> usps all the way, for a couple of bucks priority mail is allways 3 days some times 2. If he can't just drop it it's allways at the PO after 4:30. :dude:


Always 2-3 days my a--.

I paid $5.60 to mail a credit card bill in a USPS provided Priority Mail envelope and it took *10 days* to go from Nothern Jersey to Delaware, less than 200 miles. Fortunately, the credit card company didn't charge me a late fee because I faxed them a copy of the USPS receipt.

The only thing the post office would say was "Transit time for Priority Mail is not guaranteed."


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

reggie's dad said:


> usps all the way, for a couple of bucks priority mail is allways 3 days some times 2. If he can't just drop it it's allways at the PO after 4:30. :dude:


That is fine as long as your delivery person is smart enough to drop it at the correct address. It seams every time I order rc stuff, the al mighty USPS delivers it to the wrong person. 
So I ask for UPS when I can, cost more but I know I will get my stuff.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Bottom line think they all have there bad moments. So if you have a local hobby shop guess that is the way to go. :freak:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive always had good luck with them. The USPS is the ones that make me angry. They leave REALLY expensive things leaning against my mail box post. Out in the open. Very surprised I havent had anything stolen.


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

Well With DHL out of the usa industry for sending packages it will get even worse..


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

*UPS!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Gene said:


> Bottom line think they all have there bad moments. So if you have a local hobby shop guess that is the way to go. :freak:


*Being out here in the middle of nowhere, my "local" hobby shop is 90 miles away, so mail order is my best bet.
I know mistakes happen, what frustrates me is the same mistake is happening repeatedly.*


----------



## OTR SPEEDWAY (Feb 12, 2007)

*Couldn't agree more Hank*

Being an Expeditor/Shipping Mgr. by day I see this first hand. Our company has attempted to use Fedex for years now and let me just say Fedex belongs with DHL.( Out of business domestically ).

They have lost countless packages (P1 Priority packages) and their service for domestic tracking is horrible. We use UPS 99% of the time and I will admit there are always going to be late arrivals, etc they are a world better than Fedex or long-gone DHL. We don't use the USPS for any business shipments but personally I have hit or miss service with them. I'll personally use UPS even for personal use just to have accurate tracking and delivery information online.

I would agree however that now DHL is gone that Fedex has picked up some customer base so they will continue to do what they do with a greater share of the pie. (which is unfortunate).

GO BROWN. GO UPS. Best Service in the world....:thumbsup:


----------



## mc-1 (Nov 24, 2008)

when you make your order tell them to put in the packing label NO SIGNATURE REQUIRED !!!! some time that will work.


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Amen to the negative Fedex comments. I find UPS is the best, sometimes costs a little more than USPS. I live in Iowa and can send a package within several hundred miles and it generally arrives the next day without paying next day charges. Great service and I use them a lot.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

Living in a little rural mountain town, (pop: 15,000) 90 miles from Phoenix Metro area I have to say that USPS, UPS, and FedEx offer excellent services here.

But FedEx is on my list. I cannot understand how a 250 plus lbs short fat guy could be terrified enough to kick a puppy! Unfortunately, my wife witnessed this - somehow she put the fear of God in him and he now calls ahead to see if someone is home before making deliveries.

I guess you just got to talk to them the right way!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

thats a real man eater ya got there hehehehhehe.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

he is lucky it was not a big dog he would not get his leg back after kicking it kicking a small dog is easyer than big dogs


----------

